# How to remove an overly bright spot



## Deksel (Dec 27, 2008)

The overly bright spot on top of the 3 window from the left is annoying me quite a bit. Any suggestions how I can rectify this with photoshop?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2008)

Use the clone tool to carefully copy the window to the left over it.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Garbz are you back home now? anything decent from your trip? H


----------



## Garbz (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Flash not yet. I am in Vienna. I've posted a few threads already:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/150325-very-cold-day-macro.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/149899-single-sick-day-prague.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/148818-views-paris.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/146598-night-paris.html


----------



## Lostbox (Jan 5, 2009)

I would select an area to the left, bigger than you actually need, copy it into a new layer. 

Move it over the area and use a layer mask and a low opacity brush to blend it in. 

This will avoid the obvious areas sometimes left by the clone tool, and you should be able to remove the hole thing in one go


----------

